# harris hawks



## frankmachin1 (Jan 28, 2009)

what time of year do harris hawks breed in this country?


----------



## colinhelen (Feb 5, 2009)

I am led to believe Harris usualy start breeding march april and can have several clutches


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Ours have been known to be on eggs all yr round due to the mild conditions. We had chicks at xmas too. The idea for hunting birds tho is that they're ready to go to their new homes towards the latter end of the summer so they can be trained ready for the season. Most of ours are creche reared rather than parent reared and the parents are bowed again rather than freelofted to prevent more amorous events! So many being bred by people who think they'll get rich on it and still having them when the birds of the following yr are about ready and stacks of 2nd hand birds available to markets got totally flooded with birds bred with no particular quality to speak of. This year we'll only breed 2 pairs and that should fill the orders we already have.


----------



## vinie (May 1, 2012)

Hi can you help me i have harriss and thay had 3 young last year and my male killed them all. so thay had another 3 i took the male out and she was ok with them. thay have breed this year but in a new place were i live its is a realy nice place thay have got .thay had 3 eggs hatch 2 so i took my male out so she was with them by her self thay got to 1 week old and she killed them dos any 1 know wy this is ???

thanks


----------

